# plant id. please



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

sorry for the vertical pic


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

wow, I have never seen a plant like that before


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i think its the emersed growth of some plant, when i submereged it it gave new different kind of growth.
when i got it it looked like a miniature papyrus with no roots.


----------



## kderichs (Mar 7, 2005)

Hydrothrix gardneri perhaps


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Mor B,

Copy this image and then substitute it for your head-tilting image in the original post.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

Perhaps Hydrotriche hottoniiflora.. looks like it.

http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/Hydrotriche.jpg


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

kderichs said:


> Hydrothrix gardneri perhaps


No definately not:

that looks like this: 
http://www.venividivissie.org/album_pic.php?pic_id=2801


----------



## Alex Ribeiro (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

I think it's Mini Papirus, a emergente specie not true aquatic.

http://www.charm.jp/netlink/rent/chanet/syohin.cgi?code=15067

I had some in my open external tank, nice plant to biotope (by ADA) and ponds shore.


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

mor b said:


> sorry for the vertical pic


I've looked in my own tank, definatly: Hydrotriche hottoniiflora, exactly how it grows here..

Nice choice of fish btw  very similar to mine (Nannostomus beckfordi & Hyphessobrycon amandea).


----------

